# Elusive Does



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a box stand that I have hunted since the week after Thanksgiving. It is located on a logging road between a beaver swap and a gownup cutover. At the end of the road is a section of hardwoods and a cow pasture. 

Anyway, I saw this doe and fawn on several occasions. The fawn will slide into the corn pile and eat while the big doe waits just up in the woods. When it is time for her to cross the road she will walk briskly across it and into the pines in the cutover. She has never gave me a shot. 

I hunted Saturday morning and saw nothing. I decided not to hunt on Saturday evening due to rain and high winds. I got back home and watched the weather. The rain was not supposed to move in until later in the evening.
I decided to go back and hunt the same stand.
I got in the box closed the door. As soon as I turned around this fawn pops in the road. The big doe was right behind him. I coudl only see her head. She had her nose up in the air smelling. She steps out and starts across the road as always. I shot her in the head.

I took her to my buddies house to skin. She had a big boil beside her butt. It was infected. Upon skinning this deer we found a thumb sized grissle down in the ham. We cut it out. I figured it was a buckshot or something to that affect. I was wrong. 

It was a piece of deer antler. A buck horned this deer in the butt. The horn went it all the way to the pelvis and the pelvis bone chipped a piece of the antler off.

Anyone ever seen this before??

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotta bust em or theyll bust you . Great report.


----------

